# Port of C compiler/ncurses for HP 39/49/50/Prime series calculators



## Spartrekus (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello, I would like to port some scientific programs to the HP 39/49/50/Prime series calculators. I would like that the C compiler works as well on the HP 39gii, with ncurses + basic C compiler. Maybe you have heard of anything like that ?

Thanks
--
Why HP? - link
http://www.hpgraphingcalc.org/hp39gii.html


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2018)

I might be mistaken but you typically program these calculators using RPL.


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 14, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I might be mistaken but you typically program these calculators using RPL.


three is a possible C compiler on it.reaalllyy


----------

